# Old sewing machine questions....



## jessandcody (Nov 21, 2003)

hi there. I came upon 2 old sewing machines at a yard sale for extremely cheap prices. They power up, but both are missing a needle and a manual. I'm a novice at sewing, so I am not sure if I should:

A.) try to locate needles and manuals
B.) scrap the whole idea and buy a new machine from Walmart
C.) Pay someone to get it ready to sew

Both machines are from the 60's or earlier but they are so out of date, I can't find any info on either. One is a Brother and the other is a Sewmor. If I should try to find the needle and manual for one, should it be the Brother since it is more common? Or the Sewmor for some unknown reason?

Thanks for any advice you can offer. Ultimately, it would be nice to not have to buy a new machine. But if it's going to be a huge hassle, it might be worth it.
-jess


----------



## busybee870 (Mar 2, 2006)

I have an old one too, i just use regular machine needs you can get anywhere, never had problems. Mine a fleetwood, solid steel.. It has about 12 different stiches, not all the fancy smancy stuff, but it works well for me. Im a beginner. manual, you dont need that.


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

See if this site helps. http://sewingandvac.com/


----------



## jessandcody (Nov 21, 2003)

I have bookmarked that site to look around a little later. I didn't realize that old machines might work with modern needles - good to know. Thanks a lot!


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

I am having a problem getting this to load.. but here you will fina manuals and free threading diagrams.

http://www.sewusa.com 

if they don't have it.. email them. Usually you can find a machine close enough to yours that you can thread it.


----------



## Iddee (Sep 25, 2005)

Go to any outlet that sells needles and ask for 15X1 needles for an ha-1 machine. It is the standard needle used in 98% of home machines. A size 16 is a good starting needle and you can buy smaller ones, "12 or 14" after you become accustomed to the machine. The sewmor is more popular than the brother. You just don't recognize it because it is sold under many, many names, not just sewmor. It is a ha-1 Japanese model that can carry any of 50 or more brand names.


----------

